# Ufo Fake Wettbewerb Bei Docma



## Senfdose (18. Juni 2004)

Hei Ho Gemeinde!

Gestern ist nun endlich das neue Docma in meinen Briefkasten geflattert, wo jetzt Amtlich zu einen Ufo Fake Wettbewerb aufgerufen wird, jegliche Art von Programmen wie z.B. Photoshop, diverse 3d Programme alles ist im Rahmen der Teilnahmebedingungen möglich.
Mehr dazu unter folgenden Link 
>Mehr Hier< 
hoffe das es vieleicht ein oder zwei Tutorianer interresiert.


----------



## da_Dj (18. Juni 2004)

Hm ... recht intressant, aber ich glaube, dass ist mir noch ne kleine Nummer zu groß. Ich glaub, da gibt es hier im Forum Leute die sowas weitaus besser machen [gibt ja auch genug, die dann nicht wie ich "nur" PS zur Verfügung haben]. Aber würde mich schonmal freuen, wenn irgendjemand aus dem Forum sich weiter oben plaziert.


----------



## flip (18. Juni 2004)

Das hört sich echt mal interessant an =)
Mal schauen ob da neben der Uni nicht ein bissel zeit abfällt...
flip


----------



## chrisbergr (18. Juni 2004)

Habe ich vor 3h in meiner Ausgabe auch geleßen und werde auf jeden Fall mitmachen.

Gruß


----------



## fluessig (20. Juni 2004)

Nehme mal an dass da meine echten Ufofotos nicht erlaubt sind


----------



## da_Dj (21. Juni 2004)

Nur wenn du sie nachbaust


----------



## Leola13 (21. Juni 2004)

Hai,

der Wettbewerb gilt auch für freie Arbeiten, also nicht nur UFOs.

@da_DJ  : es gibt ja verschiedene Stufen, also auch für Nichtprofis interresant.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## NicePF (21. Juni 2004)

Na dann werd ich mein Glück auch mal versuchen 

Evtl stell ich mal ein WIP hier rein.


Edit: so habe mal den ersten Entwurf drin..wie findet ihr es? Mir gefällts noch nicht so, werde das UFO evtl. vercromen.







Gruß
Nice


----------

